# T3 dosage



## Aidenjk

Afternoon guys, what is the best dose to take T3, have got 25mcg tablets. Thanks


----------



## Chelsea

I would personally start on T3 if you were going to take it.

My advice though would be to use Clen instead, T3 is non-selective so can target muscle too, hence why people often report that they seem to lose size when on it.


----------



## richardrahl

Check this out, mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/#comment-4781663


----------



## MickeyE

I usually use 50mcg per day. As above, high dosage can apparently strip muscle too .I'm sure I've read that 25mcg is roughly what your body produces anyway, so not really worth using 25 as effectively you're shutting down your own production to use the same amount exogenously. I would personally only use T3 on cycle.


----------



## Aidenjk

richardrahl said:


> Check this out, mate.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/#comment-4781663


 Very helpful cheers mate


----------



## Aidenjk

MickeyE said:


> I usually use 50mcg per day. As above, high dosage can apparently strip muscle too .I'm sure I've read that 25mcg is roughly what your body produces anyway, so not really worth using 25 as effectively you're shutting down your own production to use the same amount exogenously. I would personally only use T3 on cycle.


 Yeah think I'm going to start on 50mcg a day cheers


----------



## Longwaytogo

MickeyE said:


> I usually use 50mcg per day. As above, high dosage can apparently strip muscle too .I'm sure I've read that 25mcg is roughly what your body produces anyway, so not really worth using 25 as effectively you're shutting down your own production to use the same amount exogenously. I would personally only use T3 on cycle.


 I also read this when I was looking into it. I started on 25mg but after a few weeks didn't lose anything, increased to 50mg for 6 weeks lost 10 pounds. Not sure to what ratio was fat or muscle.

My wife took it for awhile and lost a good amount and looked incredible but for blokes looking to maintain muscle use clen.


----------



## Aidenjk

Longwaytogo said:


> I also read this when I was looking into it. I started on 25mg but after a few weeks didn't lose anything, increased to 50mg for 6 weeks lost 10 pounds. Not sure to what ratio was fat or muscle.
> 
> My wife took it for awhile and lost a good amount and looked incredible but for blokes looking to maintain muscle use clen.


 I've got some clen on the way, I was going to run them both together


----------



## Longwaytogo

Aidenjk said:


> I've got some clen on the way, I was going to run them both together


 I've heard people who do this but I think they run some tren too to maintain muscle mass.


----------



## Aidenjk

Longwaytogo said:


> I've heard people who do this but I think they run some tren too to maintain muscle mass.


 I'm not running and gear at the moment, and would never do tren on its own lol.


----------



## Frandeman

Longwaytogo said:


> I've heard people who do this but I think they run some tren too to maintain muscle mass.


 No need

Clen will help to keep muscle

80mcg clen 50 mcg T3 ideal for me


----------



## Longwaytogo

Frandeman said:


> No need
> 
> Clen will help to keep muscle
> 
> 80mcg clen 50 mcg T3 ideal for me


 I actually did not know this! Thanks for the new info, I know how I'm stripping some fat away before my holiday!


----------



## JesusNavas

Chelsea said:


> I would personally start on T3 if you were going to take it.
> 
> My advice though would be to use Clen instead, T3 is non-selective so can target muscle too, hence why people often report that they seem to lose size when on it.


 and also a risk of shutting down your thyroid and ending up on meds for life which is 1000 times worse than being low on test....just saying...


----------



## little_johnson

JesusNavas said:


> and also a risk of shutting down your thyroid and ending up on meds for life which is 1000 times worse than being low on test....just saying...


 and if you would read this, that was posted above you'd see studies proving that even when substituting t3 for years (cant remember how many but a lot) the thyroid came back into the norm range after a few weeks....

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/?do=embed&embedComment=4781663&embedDo=findComment#comment-4781663


----------



## united

Longwaytogo said:


> I also read this when I was looking into it. I started on 25mg but after a few weeks didn't lose anything, increased to 50mg for 6 weeks lost 10 pounds. Not sure to what ratio was fat or muscle.
> 
> My wife took it for awhile and lost a good amount and looked incredible but for blokes looking to maintain muscle use clen.


 What dose did your wife take mate? My misses wants to try it


----------



## Longwaytogo

50mg a day for 2 weeks then 75mg for about 4 weeks then back down to 50mg for a week to come off


----------



## UlsterRugby

Longwaytogo said:


> 50mg a day for 2 weeks then 75mg for about 4 weeks then back down to 50mg for a week to come off


 why would he taper back down? Why the 2 week period?


----------



## Longwaytogo

because women tend to have a lot more thyroid problems than men so she played it safe and tapered off so her own thyroids started to function themselves. Plus we only had a limited supply but now he have just bought another load of boxes or the European T3s


----------



## little_johnson

read the faq i shared... no need to taper, the body wont recover if exogenous t3 is being put in the body, because it sees theirs enough t3 so it doesnt need to produce anymore, id taper up then stop, the thyroid will come back to norm or around within a week or 2


----------



## UlsterRugby

Longwaytogo said:


> because women tend to have a lot more thyroid problems than men so she played it safe and tapered off so her own thyroids started to function themselves. Plus we only had a limited supply but now he have just bought another load of boxes or the European T3s


 there is no scientific proof to taper so your just prolonging the recovery. when you want to finish just come off


----------



## AngryBuddha

100mcg


----------



## Longwaytogo

I did. this is my wife that done this because she was worried about the effects


----------



## JesusNavas

little_johnson said:


> and if you would read this, that was posted above you'd see studies proving that even when substituting t3 for years (cant remember how many but a lot) the thyroid came back into the norm range after a few weeks....
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/?do=embed&embedComment=4781663&embedDo=findComment#comment-4781663
> 
> So one dude on the net says it so it must be true he cites one study...i know guy who abused it for a very long time and now hes suppressed taking thyroid meds due to this drug..your thyroid has a major importance in your body and morons abuse it to loose fat hahahaha go on a diet and do more.cardio is.much safer


----------



## JesusNavas

Longwaytogo said:


> I did. this is my wife that done this because she was worried about the effects


 If u cared about your wife you would.teach her to not be a lazy slob and educated.her on cardio a threadmil and a good low calorie.diet....morons taking.crap for quick results then use one study to provr.they wont be shut down or suppressed...thyroid is no joke


----------



## Acidreflux

JesusNavas said:


> If u cared about your wife you would.teach her to not be a lazy slob and educated.her on cardio a threadmil and a good low calorie.diet....morons taking.crap for quick results then use one study to provr.they wont be shut down or suppressed...thyroid is no joke


 YOU ARE A fu**ing IDIOT WHY DO YOU HAVE TO TALK s**t IN EVERY THREAD YOU ENTER AND START ARGUMENTS FOR NO GOOD REASON YOU UTTER COCK HEAD!!!


----------



## Longwaytogo

JesusNavas said:


> If u cared about your wife you would.teach her to not be a lazy slob and educated.her on cardio a threadmil and a good low calorie.diet....morons taking.crap for quick results then use one study to provr.they wont be shut down or suppressed...thyroid is no joke


 ha ha you should be on stand up! also she had blood tests done recently with no adverse effects, study that you little pr**k.......also die.


----------



## little_johnson

One study is more than you have shown....


----------



## little_johnson

Acidreflux said:


> YOU ARE A fu**ing IDIOT WHY DO YOU HAVE TO TALK s**t IN EVERY THREAD YOU ENTER AND START ARGUMENTS FOR NO GOOD REASON YOU UTTER COCK HEAD!!!


 exactly what i was thinking guy posts in every thread thinking hes the new messiah on steroids/fat burners


----------

